# Improving Flexability



## TheOriginalName (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey there one and all...

I've been training for about 4 months now...and have loved every minute of it. 

One of the big limitations thought for me has been my lack of flexability. 
I've got a basketball background - which has made my legs as tight as...well as tight as something that is really tight (yes, my creative side is currently on holidays).

So does anyone have any really good suggestions for how to improve flexability?? 

I'm personally stretching every night, and i've found this has helped but i'm curious as to if there is a better way.

Cheers all.


----------



## K31 (Aug 30, 2007)

I think the best thing to learn is the difference between dynamic stretching (such as stretch kicks) and static stretching (such as splits). Static stretching won't help you as much to kick higher as dynamic stretches. 

Find a good book that covers all types of stretching and explains the differences such as Mr. Kutz's:

http://www.stadion.com/column.html


----------



## meth18au (Aug 30, 2007)

Good advice K31


I was in the same dilemma.  When I first came from Southern Mantis to Muay Thai- I found that more flexibility was required.  I accomplished a fair bit of flexibility fairly quickly as well.  I used a mixture of static stretching and dynamic stretching.  I found that for kicking though, just continually doing the movement (shadowboxing, on a bag or on pads) was the best way to be comfortable with the range of movement required.


One thing I noticed was the need to stretch everyday.  It loosened me up quicker, and especially at the start, if I went 2 days without stretching I would have really stiff muscles.  Now I'm sort of at a point where I could go 3-4 days without stretching (not that I do) and notice very little change to my mobility.  So just make sure you are consistent with your stretching and training!!!


Keep at it buddy
Good luck


----------



## still learning (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, Research this Flexabllity on line....so many sites that offer real good advice and excercise.

There are tons of books and videos too.

The key is doing those stretches daily.........most of us gets lazy....become the hard worker!

Aloha ( in Hawaii it is so easy to kick back and watch the sunset everyday).


----------



## K31 (Sep 1, 2007)

still learning said:


> Aloha ( in Hawaii it is so easy to kick back and watch the sunset everyday).



Sure, throw that in our faces.


----------

